# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Password software

## Bros

For years I have been using Keypass to store all my passwords on my PC and Iphone. I see recently that support for it has stopped so I am looking for another one. 
There are many around that you have to a monthly fee and you store the passwords on a cloud base server. I don't want to do this as I want my passwords to be internet free and be stored on the device like Keypass. 
Has anyone got any suggestions as to how you store the myriad of passwords we seem to accumulate now days?

----------


## cyclic

Never used the computer to store passwords,
I have always used a small index book and write all the passwords in it, then hide it in the        ( pm me for the location I use )     which is easily accessible.

----------


## John2b

I used to use a password safe. After a while support stop, but it still worked for years. Then one day a phone software update broke it and there went about 160 passwords! Fortuntely password recovery is usually fairly painless. I at first wanted to find another app to save my passwords in an encrypted form, but actually I doubt the security. Any app will eventually fall over, and one password to save many others really isn't that safe in any case - if someone cracks it, they have everything. 
So I now do rely on the cloud with encryption with two device security for handling passwords. That way each password is saved encrypted individually and someone would need more than one of my devices to open any one, and then they only get one. The other precaution I take is to have seperate bank accounts for Internet dealings and debit only cards, which by only having nominal amounts of funds in them limits my exposure to financial risk.

----------


## John2b

That reminds me of a pre-consumer Internet era Audio Engineering technical tour of Telecom's (now Telstra) main switch facility for high bandwidth communications between Australian capital cities, which was considered to be a top level national security risk. The centre was a robust, windowless multi-storey building in the CBD and a dozen or so passwords needed to schedule and manage the computer controlled signal routing were written on masking tape stuck to the monitor!

----------


## Jon

Try B Folders.
I allows direct sync between devices

----------


## Bart1080

...are you sure support has stopped.  There was a release v2.15 today!   Struggle to find any info that says its now or going to be un-supported.

----------


## Bros

> ...are you sure support has stopped.  There was a release v2.15 today!   Struggle to find any info that says its now or going to be un-supported.

  Your correct but when I went to update my ipad version is said it was being phased out. Seems like I was looking at one with a similar name MiniKeyPass. 
I'm glad it is staying as i use it all the time when I forget a password.  https://keepassium.com/articles/keepass-apps-for-ios/

----------


## Bros

Now I remember what happened as I went to look up a password on my Ipad and got this message.

----------


## havabeer

use the same password for everything... then you only have to remember 1

----------


## Bros

> use the same password for everything... then you only have to remember 1

  Shame on you

----------

